# The King lives on......maybe ? Listen and see ...



## Happyflowerlady (Sep 23, 2013)

Ever since Elvis was pronounced dead in 1977, stories and supposed pictures of him have appeared all over the Internet, some are pretty realistic, and some are obvious fakes.
Elvis sightings have been everywhere, and there is even a picture of him looking out the door at Graceland months after his death, watching the crowds pass by his memorial.
The latest claim to be possibly Elvis, is a man called Jon Cotner (who says that is not his real name either) , and there are pictures of Elvis and Jon superimposed showing the resemblance.

He not only looks like Elvis could look in his 70s, but his voice also sounds a lot like the real thing.
Given the fact that he is not singing with the enhancement of a sound studio, and that Elvis was last heard performing with the voice of a 40 year old, and would have aged considerably since then, the voice actually comes pretty close to what we would expect him to sound like.

The possibility has always been talked about that Elvis faked his death so that he could live a private life, and no one would blame him if he actually did that. Jon Cotner says the truth will come out after he is truly dead, and while not saying that he IS Elvis, he does not deny it either.

There are some interesting videos about this on YouTube, and I am including a short one here, to pique everyone's curiosity just a bit.....

http://youtu.be/huB1uieYpd4


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 23, 2013)

I was a huge Elvis fan from age 12.  I loved his singing voice, but never really cared for his acting  (?) career and the movies he did.  
You could see he was on the road to  destruction,  casual observation showed that there was a problem. 

When he died in 1977, his father had  his autopsy concealed and that is what brought all the surrounding  mystery of his death.  
And it was said at the time  that  his father wanted to save his reputation (of drug use) by hiding the information.  
That information will be released in 2027 ..  50 years after his death.

An easy way to get to the bottom of this controversy  of claims by impostors,  check their  DNA against Lisa Marie.  
Let them step forward.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 23, 2013)

I must have been one of the few who never fancied Elvis enough to buy his records.  I quite liked a lot of his songs, just wasn't a fan.  So I don't care if he's still around or not, but honestly, there is so much technology available to sort this bloke out why bother wondering?  If he wants to claim he's Elvis, that can proved, if he doesn't then why are we paying him any attention at all?  Someone, him or his 'friend/agent' is just following the strong scent of a dollar.

Hollywood is full of Star's look alikes, they make a living out of it. 
 He'd kill me if he knew I said this, but I have a cousin who is a dead ringer for Errol Flynn in his better days.  But he ain't Errol.

Remember the decades long fascination with Anastasia?  The cranky old woman who 'semi' claimed to be the Tsar's youngest daughter?  What was that about in the long run?  We just love a mystery/conspiracy don't we?


----------

